# Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					In der zweiten, just vergangenen Produktionswoche wird die kommende Ausgabe 09/2013 langsam aber sicher mit Seiten gefüllt. Schenkt man den Einträgen in unserem berühmt berüchtigten Seitenplan Glauben, haben die fleißigen PCGH-Schreibdrohnen - trotz zahlreicher Nebenaufgaben - schon 16 Seiten mit interessantem Inhalt gefüllt. Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang, oder? 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## hanfi104 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Das letzte Bild ist so geil 

Es macht immer wieder spaß sich die PCGH-Woche anzuschauen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Willkommen im Club, Raff. <3


----------



## tolga9009 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Das letzte Bild ist so geil


Hab mich auch grad so beömmelt! Extreme photogenic Thilo ! Und lasst mich raten: die 3dfx Tasse gehört Raff? Ist schon fast wie ein Easter Egg ...


----------



## 3NR4G3 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also entweder verstehe ich den Witz nicht, oder Herr Stöwer sollte doch bitte mal seine Grammatik gegenchecken lassen... "Dem Raff seine Titan"... Da kringeln sich doch die Fußnägel!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Das ist sowas wie ein Insider-Gag. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sgt.4dr14n (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Auf dem Karton steht DX 11.1. Dachte die aktuellen NV Grafikkarten können das nicht, oder ist das bei der Titan anders?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Sgt.4dr14n schrieb:


> Auf dem Karton steht DX 11.1. Dachte die aktuellen NV Grafikkarten können das nicht, oder ist das bei der Titan anders?


 
Nvidias Kepler beherrscht nur Feature-Level 11_0, auch unter Windows 8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr dazu: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...idia-bezieht-Stellung-zu-DirectX-111-1037020/

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sgt.4dr14n (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/07/PCGH_Bilder_der_Woche_KW27_01-pcgh.jpg <- false advertising? 

EDIT: Jungs was los? Ich erwarte klärende Antworten.


----------



## blaidd (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Der Graphics Clock braucht definitiv 200Mhz mehr Takt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hehehe, ya – schafft sie aber nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

PCGH meets Star Wars, Angriff der Clone Thilos. Achtung zu viele Köche verderben den Brei


----------



## tochan01 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

hm ich hoffe das bei dem bild


> Getreu dem Motto "Doppelt gemoppelt hält länger" setzt unser Grafik-Guru  Raff gleich mal auf zwei Wasserkühlungen, um den wahrscheinlich bis ans  Limit übertakteten hitzköpfigen Prozessoren in seinem Testsystem das  Mützchen zu kühlen. Ja, ja, Herr Vötter setzt halt voll auf Sicherheit  und um dies zu erreichen hat er immer eine Menge sogenannter  "Ninja-Tricks" auf Lager.


der wasserkühler noch etwas erhöht aufgebaut wurde, da sonst es schnell passiert das die pumpe nix mehr zu fördern hat da sich die luft oben sammelt. das mag die GPU glaube ich nicht wirklich und dem grinsen hinten links zu urteilen denkt sich das auch gerade jemand ...^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hehehe, ya – schafft sie aber nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das wär ja auch übel...  Dann würden mir auch langsam die Argumente ausgehen, mit denen ich mich vom Kauf abhalten muss...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol? Wir haben kein DX11.1, drucken es aber trotzdem mal auf den Karton. 



Edit: Vor lauter Empörung über diesen dreisten Etikettenschwindel hab ich die viel wichtigere Information in diesem Artikel erstmal überlesen... 
Dann wünsche ich Marc (Sautie ^^ ) alles Gute für die Zukunft abseits von PCGH und viel Erfolg bei was auch immer beruflich jetzt ansteht.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sieht bestimmt witzig aus wenn Thilo die anderen Thilos rumjagt. 

@Raff:
Hätte nicht gedacht, das du dir ne Titan holst.


----------



## Sgt.4dr14n (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Edit: Vor lauter Empörung über diesen dreisten Etikettenschwindel hab ich die viel wichtigere Information in diesem Artikel erstmal überlesen...


Übersehe ich etwas? Ich wundere mich immernoch über das DX 11.1 auf dem Karton. Photoshop?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Sgt.4dr14n schrieb:


> Übersehe ich etwas? Ich wundere mich immernoch über das DX 11.1 auf dem Karton. Photoshop?


 
Mit der wichtigeren Information meine ich folgendes: 





> Die restlichen Seiten kamen von unserem (Bench)Marc, der uns - Sie lesen richtig - zum Ende der Produktion verlässt. Das ist zwar weniger schön, aber als Erbe für die PCGH 09/2013 hinterlässt er eine Kaufberatung für alle, die ihrem Spiele-PC einen neuen Prozessor spendieren wollen.


----------



## Sgt.4dr14n (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Achso. Ich dachte schon du hättest eine Erklärung für den DX 11.1 Betrug gefunden.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Sgt.4dr14n schrieb:


> Übersehe ich etwas? Ich wundere mich immernoch über das DX 11.1 auf dem Karton. Photoshop?


 
GTXTITAN-6GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS

sieht nicht so aus 
Microsoft DirectX 11.1 API (feature level 11_0)              Brings new levels of visual realism to gaming on the PC and get top-notch performance


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Sgt.4dr14n schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte schon du hättest eine Erklärung für den DX 11.1 Betrug gefunden.


Nee, da frag ich mich auch, wie das rechtens sein kann.
Das Internet (Geizhals  ) kennt jedenfalls weiterhin keine DX11.1-Karten von Nv.
http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=142_11.1&sort=-p


----------



## Sgt.4dr14n (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ist auch gut so. 

Lustig dass die Intel IGPs in dem Falle technisch überlegen sind. 
Wobei DX 11.1 in der realität wahrscheinlich so gut wie nie eingesetzt werden wird. (Siehe DX 10 -> DX 10.1, Assassins Creed und so)


----------



## ich111 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hoffentlich bleibt der Benchmarc dem Forum erhalten


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ich111 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt der Benchmarc dem Forum erhalten



Ja, das wäre cool  Alles Gute für die Zukunft Bench-Marc!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ich111 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt der Benchmarc dem Forum erhalten.


Mein Account wird schon nicht gelöscht ... vermute ich


----------



## XD-User (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Als ich gelesen habe das jemand das Team verlassen will wohl, da hab ich schon das P in den Augen bekommen.
Nur nicht Raff und Marc, nur nicht Raff und Marc... und dann ist es Marc D:

Naja Marc es war eine tollte Zeit mit dir als CPU Fachbereichsleiter, ob in einer News, der PCGH oder in einem eurer Videos. Viel Glück im weiteren Lebenslauf, ich hoffe mal du bleibst uns im Forum wohl behalten 
Wir als community und sicherlich auch deine geschätzten Kollegen werden dich echt vermissen 
Mach was draus


----------



## PCTom (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

noch einer im Titanenlager


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

*@Raff:* sach bloß, du hast eine Titan für um die 700 Taler bekommen? Im Heft stand ja, das du eigentlich nicht mehr für die Schleuder ausgeben wolltest...

Gruß


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sachma Raff, warst du es nicht der, der auch schrieb das die GTX 780 die bessere Titan sei? Und jetzt hast du doch die Titan?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Oh, das mit Marc ist schade....vermisse jetzt schon die kompetenten Artikel zu seinen Themen.

Auf der anderen Seite wünsche ich ihm alles Gute ! Und vielen Dank, für deine Arbeit. Jeder Chef (wenn du nicht zukünftig dein eigener sein solltest.. ) wird deine Kompetenz, sofern ich sie aus der großen Leserferne be"urteilen" kann, glücklich schätzen, so jemanden im Team zu haben.. 

Und....keep on kicking !


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Marc, hast du hier zugeschlagen? ThomasGoe69 hat es gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Marc, hast du hier zugeschlagen?


Nein, nicht nach München - sondern nach Berlin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bessere Luft, soll ja ganz besonders sein? Dann viel Glück und gutes Gelingen


----------



## DaMikexXxn (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

die gtx 780 ist die bessere gtx Titan weil sie mit höherem takt daherkommt.
Nur wer so wie ich einen BIOS Mod auf der Titan hatt und diese dann entsprechend OC'en kann ist wieder auf der (Weitaus) Besseren seite.
1177Mhz zurzeit und 6500RAM takt 135% Powertarket Kühler auf Mainboard angeschlossen und per softwaresteuerung automatisch gesteuert ..
So bleibt der Karte noch mehr fürs Powertarget ....
Boost 2.0 OFF .... Dann gibts kein switchen mehr..


----------



## Placebo (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein, nicht nach München - sondern nach Berlin.


Schade, dann hätte man vielleicht etwas kompetentere Tests erwarten können


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die kriegst du bei uns immer noch, keine Sorge. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

So eine harmlose Überschrift und dann diese Nachricht. Als was/wo arbeitest du denn in Berlin?(doch nicht Caseking oder Golem?)




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die kriegst du bei uns immer noch, keine Sorge.


Sagte die Person die behauptet eine GTX 780 sei besser als eine Titan und sich kurze Zeit später eine Titan kauft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Den Zusammenhang musst du mir erklären. 

Ich betreibe meine Titan weder mit dem Standard-BIOS noch wird der Referenzkühler ewig draufbleiben. Eine Titan mit konstanten 1.200/3.600 MHz ist natürlich die bessere Titan.  Ohne Eingriffe ist eine Custom-780 definitiv die bessere Wahl.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die kriegst du bei uns immer noch, keine Sorge.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich glaube es war auf die G*mestar bezogen... Aber warum Perlen vor die.... anderen Spielezeitschriften werfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Lustig wie sich manche über andere Leute den Kopf zerbrechen. So lange ich es nicht bezahlen muss ist es doch völlig egal


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang musst du mir erklären.
> 
> Ich betreibe meine Titan weder mit dem Standard-BIOS noch wird der Referenzkühler ewig draufbleiben. Eine Titan mit konstanten 1.200/3.600 MHz ist natürlich die bessere Titan.  Ohne Eingriffe ist eine Custom-780 definitiv die bessere Wahl.


Ich habe den Post von Placebo halt etwas anders "gelesen" in etwa so " Schade, dann kann man ja nicht mehr kompetente Tests von PCGH erwarten."
da hat dann dein "Die kriegst du bei uns immer noch, keine Sorge." auch Perfekt gepasst.

Wie wäre es mit einen kleinen Signatur Update?


----------



## Placebo (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Post von Placebo halt etwas anders "gelesen" in etwa so " Schade, dann kann man ja nicht mehr kompetente Tests von PCGH erwarten."
> da hat dann dein "Die kriegst du bei uns immer noch, keine Sorge." auch Perfekt gepasst.


Ich meinte aber eigentlich die Konkurrenz damit (die mit dem blauen Stern )
Vielleicht hätte ich etwas mehr zitieren sollen, als Marcs Post...


----------



## killer89 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Schade Marc, hat Olli dich nachgeholt?

Kannst ja deinen alten Account y33h@ wieder reaktivieren 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir alles Gute beim neuen Arbeitgeber!

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Oliver Pusse? Der ist längst in China. Mal gucken, wie wir das mit dem Acc handhaben ...


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich werde dich jedenfalls in der Print und auf der Website vermissen Marc.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass eine andere IP-Range den Sauti vom Spammen abhält. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mein Account wird schon nicht gelöscht ... vermute ich


 (Virtu-)Ritueller Scheiterhaufen für seinen Account? Anyone?! 





Schade, dass du gehst .... wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Schade, dass du gehst .... wo gehts denn hin?



guckst Du 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein, nicht nach München - sondern nach Berlin.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



keinnick schrieb:


> guckst Du


 
Klär mich auf, damit kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Schade, dass du gehst .... wo gehts denn hin?


Ich glaube, du standest sogar auf dem Verteiler


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass eine andere IP-Range den Sauti vom Spammen abhält.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Die IP Range kann das nicht, aber ihr koennt es


----------



## keinnick (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Rolk schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, damit kann ich nichts anfangen.



Ob4ru|3r hat gefragt wo es hingeht für Marc, da hab ich ihn nochmal zitiert


----------



## Rolk (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ob4ru|3r hat gefragt wo es hingeht für Marc, da hab ich ihn nochmal zitiert


 
Ja schon, aber Berlin ist gross.


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Oliver Pusse? Der ist längst in China. Mal gucken, wie wir das mit dem Acc handhaben ...



Ja Oliver Pusse - in China??? Was will er da denn?

Wie auch immer: viel Erfolg nochmal 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dem Raff seine Titan, 4K-Fernsehvergnügen und ein ganz spezieller Facebook-Gruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehaeuse-Hardware-213436/News/Streacom-passiv-Gehaeuse-HTPC-1072578/


----------



## killer89 (13. Juli 2013)

Aaah! Gehäuse entwickelt der da also 

Danke Marc!

MfG


----------

